# Why Detailing in not good for your wallet



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Well the last few month has hit the wallet hard as well as the bank balance.
But if fairness it is all in a good cause. 

I decided since the weather was not great this weekend to get all my gear together and sort it out.

Now like everything else there is always items you forget. Like the Vax 020P, Blow Dryer, Dodo buckets and My George vacuum cleaner. So no pictures of these.

I cant wait till the winter passes then I can get them back to there rightful place with no harm of the frost affecting them.

Products.































































Close ups of above.













































Most resent additions.

Steamer & Generator









Milwaukee Rotary.









Machine tool box.









Opened with Flex DA and Milwaukee Rotary.









Other items in the tools box.


















G220 Buried under all the pads.









All opened ready for use.









And closed up for transportation.









More tool bags for transporting equipment.









Not to forget the wax collection.

















Recently added some good samples of CG En zyme wax and a few other FK products not pictured.

Now lets not forget the Pet Wookie. :doublesho









So let this serve as a warning to everyones finances. Detailing is a illness that is very hard to cure. :thumb:

Hope you enjoyed and sorry for so many pics.
Gordon.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

lol ive got some shopping to do :lol: great collection mate :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

i cant believe you have a gap in one of your cupboards gord :thumb:

and here is me up meeting you the other day and you could have sold me a tin of FK1000p :speechles


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking collection Gordon


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> i cant believe you have a gap in one of your cupboards gord :thumb:
> 
> and here is me up meeting you the other day and you could have sold me a tin of FK1000p :speechles


True but I will never part with it after using it.
Great product and fantastic finish.
Could arrange to get you a sample to try if you wish though. 
Gordon.

Ps. Dont worry about the space there is already items coming to fill it. :lol:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> True but I will never part with it after using it.
> Great product and fantastic finish.
> Could arrange to get you a sample to try if you wish though.
> Gordon.
> ...


as i said to you the other day,it doesn't surprise me :thumb:

and i thought i had a lot and i do it as a job :lol: i have got you a corsa wing as scrap???


----------



## M7 ATW (May 21, 2008)

That is a cracking collection of products.

How do you rate the FK paste wax?


----------



## David (Apr 6, 2006)

lovely collection Gordon.

Quite a wee bit spent there :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Blimey, it's like a sweet shop....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M7 ATW said:


> That is a cracking collection of products.
> 
> How do you rate the FK paste wax?


It is a great topping for FK1000p. But it is not as durable. The depth of shine seems to grow over the first and second day of application. Which increases the shine and glow. Its is a very good product and create a lovely wet finish. Finish it off with 425 QD also.

Gordon


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Do you do this for a living? or just a hobby?

Huge Collection!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

M4D YN said:


> as i said to you the other day,it doesn't surprise me :thumb:
> 
> i have got you a corsa wing as scrap???


I will be working in the usual place if you wish to meet up and do an exchange. :thumb:

You have my number or better still I will call you later. As I am going out in an hour. :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Vyker said:


> Do you do this for a living? or just a hobby?
> 
> Huge Collection!


Just a hobby. :thumb:

I have a disease I think. :doublesho


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

caledonia said:


> I will be working in the usual place if you wish to meet up and do an exchange. :thumb:
> 
> You have my number or better still I will call you later. As I am going out in an hour. :thumb:


cool


----------



## Jim W (Feb 3, 2007)

That's a fantastic collection! You make me want to find some racking/shelves for my kit now.. 

Love the FatMax tool box for your rotary kit! :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Jim W said:


> That's a fantastic collection! You make me want to find some racking/shelves for my kit now..
> 
> Love the FatMax tool box for your rotary kit! :thumb:


Its a life saver everything in one place and Mobile also.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

caledonia said:


> Its a life saver everything in one place and Mobile also.


I've never seen one of those before, looks a great piece of kit.


----------



## graemeforsyth (Jul 11, 2008)

What a cracking collection. It is all insured I hope


----------



## Hanson_44 (Jun 13, 2008)

HOLY ****! i thought i had an addiction!


----------



## chris141 (Jun 5, 2008)

nice collection mate


----------



## nessy (Jul 24, 2007)

:doublesho fantastic collection :thumb:


----------



## ianrobbo1 (Feb 13, 2007)

jealous me??? your flaming right I am!! great collection/selection, :thumb: Like the Fat m8, could you give us a clue as to where to get one similar please??


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Gordon, you have a serious problem, lmao.

Awesome collection though


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

Superb collection!


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Great selection you have, a product for all situations!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

damn Gordon - that is a LOT of stuff....and you want more


----------



## dps1973 (Dec 18, 2008)

Fookin hell!!!!! just let me pick my self up off the floor now when the mrs moans again ill just show her that lot and say 'plenty more yet love!!' :lol:


----------



## mrwolf (Feb 14, 2009)

oh my god you need a bigger garage mate haha brilliant collection i think theres room for improvement in mine then ?lol:detailer::detailer:


----------



## pete001 (Dec 21, 2006)

That's one hell of a nice collection there Gordon :thumb:.


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Whooooooaaaaarrr :doublesho .....! Speechless - A true humdinger of a collection...!!!!

Congrats on putting that lot together :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ianrobbo1 said:


> jealous me??? your flaming right I am!! great collection/selection, :thumb: Like the Fat m8, could you give us a clue as to where to get one similar please??


Fleabay m8. There not cheap. I will warn you.
Do a search for Farmax cantilever tool box. Anything form £75 to £120.
But i is a great piece of kit and keep everything together.



Bigpikle said:


> damn Gordon - that is a LOT of stuff....and you want more


You know Damon you can never have enough stuff.
How many time has Jon told you that.

I know you stopped something on the shelf. But its not what you think. Its CG Nubba QD. Just decanted into that bottle.

Gordon


----------



## craig06typer (Oct 11, 2008)

Bloody hell mate how much gear LOL

What car do you drive?


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Sweet baby cheesies man...... Is that all in your front room/spare room??? So when's the divorce?

So envious..... I want that..... Pleaaaassseee. Oh janes nicked my wallet!!!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

missyR said:


> Sweet baby cheesies man...... Is that all in your front room/spare room??? So when's the divorce?
> 
> So envious..... I want that..... Pleaaaassseee. Oh janes nicked my wallet!!!!


Its in the boys room. eg mine. :thumb:
A guys got to have a space to retire too.
I forgot to photograph the beer fridge. :lol: But thats my secret.

Tell Jane to give it back you have an addiction and you need a fix.
All the best Helen


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Ahhh beer fridge.... you should have one in the boot so you can party as you play!!! I mean work (hard) yip....

I have managed to source a garage to play in for a while :argie: It's only small but hey i'm only a beginner and my collection is small in comparison to yours so it should fit in nicely..... shelves though will need filled right?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Cant have shelves with nothing on them. So yes fill them.:thumb:


----------



## missyR (Oct 6, 2008)

Agreed... won't be long my precious!! mmwwaahhaa haa hhaaa


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

So when do you get your garage?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Yikes! Thats serious.


----------



## jim55 (Nov 12, 2008)

holy crap :doubleshothats a lot of stuff ,and a small fortune i bet:thumb:iv seen a few pros vans and even they havent got that much stuff/products ,what a collection sir :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am a great believer that you cant recommend a product if you have not tried and tested it yourself.
That might explain the reasons behind the products.
But like everything else there is always other items that catch your eyes.

I am hoping to give a good few a run out this year. There is a few projects that are currently on going and a few more to start. But Thanks Jim.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

fantastic collection Gordon
i'm not jealous at all....:lol:


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

Great collection Gordon, very impressive! :thumb;

What is the purple dodo bottle on the shelf directly above the G10 though?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

whoa! thats some kit!

awesome!!


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

chunky206 said:


> What is the purple dodo bottle on the shelf directly above the G10 though?


Its Dodo Time to Dry. Nice product. But looking forward to giving it a good work out with in the next couple of weeks.

Will be nice to have a drying aid with out silicon and contamination the drying towels. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Just a small collection then Gordon :lol:

Looks a bit messy though...... *FULL* OCD hasn't hit just yet


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

caledonia said:


> Its Dodo Time to Dry. Nice product. But looking forward to giving it a good work out with in the next couple of weeks.
> 
> Will be nice to have a drying aid with out silicon and contamination the drying towels. :thumb:
> Gordon


Yeah I have Time To Dry as well, it is a fantastic product, however I was refurring to the darker bottle directly above the G10? looks like a darker purple/pink bottle?


----------



## Fursecul (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh boy i see what u mean


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Just a small collection then Gordon :lol:
> 
> Looks a bit messy though...... *FULL* OCD hasn't hit just yet


It took me all my time to stack it on the shelves.:lol:

Sorted out in genera sealants with sealants with sealant. Glass cleaner all together. But I will sort it out in size just for you Adam. :thumb:



chunky206 said:


> Yeah I have Time To Dry as well, it is a fantastic product, however I was refurring to the darker bottle directly above the G10? looks like a darker purple/pink bottle?


I have bought a few finger sprayer and trigger sprayer for Dom. So I did not gave to carry larger bottles around the Pinky purple colour in the Dodo finger sprayer is FK 425 QD. 250Mls bottle.

Gordon.


----------



## Original Poster (Apr 28, 2008)

caledonia said:


> It took me all my time to stack it on the shelves.:lol:
> 
> Sorted out in genera sealants with sealants with sealant. Glass cleaner all together. But I will sort it out in size just for you Adam. :thumb:
> 
> ...


Ah cool!

I was getting very concerned that DJ had released a product that I didn't know about!


----------



## chrisdovey (Feb 12, 2009)

thats an awsome collection.

wiosh i had the money to have that amount


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Pretty impresive collection!!!

I have been whittling mine down to the products that work best, as so much just didn't get used...


----------



## dantiatto (Oct 21, 2008)

I'll have the milwaukee & the zaino please gordon...

shall we say £30 cash?

:thumb:


----------



## RRobert (Aug 10, 2007)

caledonia said:


> But I will sort it out in size just for you Adam. :thumb:


i prefer alphabetical order, just me :wall: fantastic selection Gordon, look fwd to seeing the new shelf up ! :thumb:


----------



## KevJM (Jul 8, 2008)

What!! no Optimum products your not quite there yet 

Fantastic collection :thumb:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

KevJM said:


> *What!! no Optimum products *your not quite there yet
> 
> Fantastic collection :thumb:


:lol: Watch this space. :lol:
I did say there was item on the way. :thumb:
Gordon


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Wow - Thats going to hurt the bank balance 
Some inpulsive buying maybe


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Silva1 said:


> Wow - Thats going to hurt the bank balance
> Some inpulsive buying maybe


You have got to try some product some of the time.

:lol:
:lol:

Where have you been hiding then.?


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

caledonia said:


> You have got to try some product some of the time.
> 
> :lol:
> :lol:
> ...


Far away from you :lol:

Joking mate, busy , prelims have just about finished and all caught up with my hockey etc etc also work  starting to get back into the flow of things now :lol:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

*Wow, that is some haul of goodies.*

Now that really is (darth vadar speak) 'Most Impressive' :thumb:I only missed two things from your arsenal (i) didnt see an elephant fly and (ii) which was probably in the bottom of that BIG ol tool box was, "The Tornador"

Is there anything you havent got (yet) ? would also like to know what you have your eye on next 

Thank goodness the wife has already gone to bed, I am already getting comments like " you are serious about this arent you ? " for those of you that are not married yet, that translates to : 'do you know how much money you have spent on this detailing stuff in the last month or so' !!


----------



## Troon (Dec 17, 2008)

It's not detailing that's emptying your wallet, it's product purchasing addiction. This is the bloke's version of a cupboard full of shoes that are never worn and cosmetic products that are never used.

Detailing is making sure all bits of a car are clean and shiny. You don't need all of that stuff to achieve that goal.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

Troon said:


> It's not detailing that's emptying your wallet, it's product purchasing addiction. This is the bloke's version of a cupboard full of shoes that are never worn and cosmetic products that are never used.
> 
> Detailing is making sure all bits of a car are clean and shiny. You don't need all of that stuff to achieve that goal.


but it sure would be awesome owning that stuff 

Gordons hardcore into detailing - im sure he uses it all at some stage or another :thumb: i.e wax tests etc so that we can bennefit from his findings


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

nice, i thought mine was big but yours is much bigger, well done

think i will need to add to mine in the near future


----------



## Ranger (Mar 21, 2009)

Bloody hell what a great stock level you have.I am so jealous


----------



## Select Detailing (Feb 19, 2009)

Gordon, that is plain greedy, Im so jealous, thought i had lots lol.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Select Detailing said:


> Gordon, that is plain greedy, Im so jealous, thought i had lots lol.


You do I have seen the post Gareth. :lol:

What can I say apart from I get bored easy and always changing things around.
Problem is I am now on to my third shelf. More samples and freebies. Not to mention my purchases. :wall:

Car is sometimes like the united nations with lost of different products on different panels. Hard work sometimes fitting new one in. 

Never mind thats detailing for you. :thumb:

Gordon.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice Generator


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

How is yours doing.?
I bet it has more of a work out than mine. :wall:

I have the shiniest Genny on the site. Couple of coat of 1000p.:lol:

And what about the other issue did you get it sorted out?

Gordon


----------



## firebod (Mar 25, 2009)

That is a mighty fine colection there, I've never heard or seen some of that stuff before!cool.


----------



## tehtarikk (Mar 26, 2009)

nice collection


----------



## Judas (Jul 3, 2008)

i'll show this to the wife, I've got about 5% of that and shes already moaning.......lol

shes alright....lol


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

Impressive

:thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

obscene collection for a man who does it as a hobby! Fair play mate.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Good collection there Gordon, lots more than mine.


----------



## Geetarman (Apr 22, 2007)

I'm sure there must be some pills to cure this!:doublesho

Must let the wife see this, she thinks I'm mad buying polish, glaze, sealant, wax, and a host of microfibres & applicators, but only scratched the surface (or swirl marked it!!) compared to that collection! 

:newbie:


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

get out more comes to mind..lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

how do you find the as auto wash? been using it on the aeroplanes and seem to be getting pleasing results. ?


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Wow, I thought I was bad, thats some collection, well done.

I probabaly wouldn't even remember what that lot was all for.


----------



## illeagalhunter (Jun 17, 2007)

Wow thats about £1million worth


----------



## volvoRsport (Oct 4, 2009)

Impressive collection there :thumb:


----------



## richard_h (Jul 26, 2009)

very nice .. and like the Fatmax you have got me looking at that to get all my bits in one place now 

Rich


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

All that is left is to get another 2 cylinders on the car and you are sorted:lol::thumb:

Nice collection there Gordon. No wonder you know your products inside out.

Cheers


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

WOW Nice collection!

You have so many waxes


----------



## Carn (Apr 13, 2007)

Nice collection...So many products, so little time


----------



## SilverSpeed (Jul 20, 2007)

Howly sh!t dude what an collection


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Never seen a collection so well equipped!


----------

